# How would you invest 20.000€?



## AlexAP (Mar 22, 2021)

Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it? 

Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).

What do you think of this?


----------



## defaya (Mar 22, 2021)

*I would make a jewish baby happy tbh*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 22, 2021)

defaya said:


> *I would make a jewish baby happy tbh*
> View attachment 1056048


What a waste. He already has enough money.


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Mar 22, 2021)

short GME like myself. Unironically free money


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 22, 2021)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> short GME like myself. Unironically free money


THE GME rally is mostly over.

Also, it was and is extremely risky, it can crash at every moment.


----------



## karbo (Mar 22, 2021)

>stocks
how does tesla model 3 sound?

>crypto shitcoin gambling
how does a koenigsegg + mansion sound?


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 22, 2021)

karbo said:


> how does tesla model 3 sound?
> 
> how does a koenigsegg + mansion sound?


Like a good life. So very far away from me. 😢


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Mar 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> THE GME rally is mostly over.
> 
> Also, it was and is extremely risky, it can crash at every moment.


he said short gme dumbass not buy gme get fucking long puts on it cause free money


----------



## Pumanator (Mar 24, 2021)

If you wanna do it really safe than an index funds would be the best. At the moment we may have some uncertainty and there are people who expect a recessions/ correction. If you hold your money long enough you will probably earn your investment back if that scenario happens.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 24, 2021)

surgery


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Mar 24, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> If you wanna do it really safe than an index funds would be the best. At the moment we may have some uncertainty and there are people who expect a recessions/ correction. If you hold your money long enough you will probably earn your investment back if that scenario happens.


Boomer tier solution

OP, i made around 8 mil with crypto over the last few years. My secret? Shitcoin gambling.


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 24, 2021)

flipping drugs(in gta)

*might need a gun


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 24, 2021)

Every single penny into index funds.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 24, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> If you wanna do it really safe than an index funds would be the best. At the moment we may have some uncertainty and there are people who expect a recessions/ correction. If you hold your money long enough you will probably earn your investment back if that scenario happens.





MaherGOAT said:


> Every single penny into index funds.


The safe solution. I definitely will put a lot of what I have there. But I don't want to put all in there, as there seems to be good opportunities for earning a lot more in shorter time.


niggerjew said:


> OP, i made around 8 mil with crypto over the last few years. My secret? Shitcoin gambling.


Mirin your ROI. But I don't think I can do this. I already have made crypto money and could make more if I sell my small portfolio. But then using the money for shitcoin gambling seems to be very risky. I will still put a few thousands in there I guess, as I can't resist.


HeavenAdmιn said:


> short GME like myself. Unironically free money





BUY$DRUGS said:


> he said short gme dumbass not buy gme get fucking long puts on it cause free money


Sorry for misunderstanding you, @HeavenAdmιn. Yeah, that's a good option. I didn't take part in the GME rally at all, but rn it seems a very good option to go short as I think the stock is in free fall. Thanks for the advice and hopefully free money. 😍


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 24, 2021)

in a dumb way ''just wait till btc falls a bit then buy it'' it always goes up more, fucking always
but not on a dumb way: buy it anyway cause its near a fibo and LTA


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 24, 2021)

Send me that and I will quadruple your money in 4 months


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 24, 2021)

Yea let me get that real quick 😂 @nelson


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 24, 2021)

You got 20k laying around?


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 24, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> You got 20k laying around?


Yes.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 25, 2021)

Get a bimax then just rot in my room tbh.


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 25, 2021)

Go to binance and do x125 margin trading. Make it a million


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 25, 2021)

If I still had a nest egg saved up, I'd go all in gambling with crypto. It's basically what I'm doing but I don't have that much money in it obviously


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Mar 25, 2021)

made 5k during last few days legit just shorting GME and AMC lol


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> The safe solution. I definitely will put a lot of what I have there. But I don't want to put all in there, as there seems to be good opportunities for earning a lot more in shorter time.
> 
> Mirin your ROI. But I don't think I can do this. I already have made crypto money and could make more if I sell my small portfolio. But then using the money for shitcoin gambling seems to be very risky. I will still put a few thousands in there I guess, as I can't resist.
> 
> ...


The problem is that 99% of even professional investors can't beat the index long term. If you're planning to do it for short term gain: 

1) It's a job where you literally need to teach yourself everything there is to know about stocks and your investments to make a good investment
2) Its still so laughably risky its borderline like playing the lottery. Just because some people hit the jackpot doesn't mean you should try yourself

There is no get rich quick schemes, just make a safe investment with the money. However if you want to bet on individual stocks or crypto for fun, knowing its not a wise decision, then thats another thing.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 25, 2021)

start hustling


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 25, 2021)

sad


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2021)

In my face tbh ngl


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 25, 2021)

tincelw said:


> surgery





RichardSpencel said:


> Get a bimax then just rot in my room tbh.





Julian said:


> In my face tbh ngl


I won't make any surgery, the only thing I'm considering is a hair transplant and maybe LASIK if I don't like contacts.


joeveniro said:


> in a dumb way ''just wait till btc falls a bit then buy it'' it always goes up more, fucking always
> but not on a dumb way: buy it anyway cause its near a fibo and LTA
> View attachment 1059378


I'm HODLing rn, I could sell and make a few thousands. Don't know if it's worth to buy new BTC anymore, as I'm not sure how high it will get in the future. Yes, I know it always came back higher than before, but it could really crash someday. The usability case is largely dead imo, but maybe it can survive as store value. But that's not safe either.


Momstouch said:


> Go to binance and do x125 margin trading. Make it a million





Curious0 said:


> If I still had a nest egg saved up, I'd go all in gambling with crypto. It's basically what I'm doing but I don't have that much money in it obviously


Too risky to put more than a little in crypto. But I will gamble a little I guess.


HeavenAdmιn said:


> made 5k during last few days legit just shorting GME and AMC lol


Mirin.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 25, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> The problem is that 99% of even professional investors can't beat the index long term. If you're planning to do it for short term gain:
> 
> 1) It's a job where you literally need to teach yourself everything there is to know about stocks and your investments to make a good investment
> 2) Its still so laughably risky its borderline like playing the lottery. Just because some people hit the jackpot doesn't mean you should try yourself
> ...


You're right. I was tempted to put a lot in possible ten-baggers, but at the end of the day, I will go the safe way and go with the index funds.

Still I hope to make money with a little gambling. The advice I got here with shorting GME sounds good for example, I think it will crash completely the next weeks/months, so I will start gambling a little bit here. There are also some ETF that are very interesting for the future, even if they are, like you said, a little bit like lottery.

And crypto would be just for fun and only with a little bit money (bonus if I make good ROI).


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 25, 2021)

Not in crypto right now.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


I wouldn't say Amazon's exactly a safe stock. Municiple bonds are what I would go with first. I'd only start investing in thing's like Amazon when I had a little more money to throw around.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 25, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I wouldn't say Amazon's exactly a safe stock. Municiple bonds are what I would go with first. I'd only start investing in thing's like Amazon when I had a little more money to throw around.


Why is Amazon not a safe stock? It's growing faster every year and will almost certainly (>99%) continue to grow the next years.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why is Amazon not a safe stock? It's growing faster every year and will almost certainly (>99%) continue to grow the next years.


I just don't think it would be the safest stock for a beginner. Just my opinion. I'm not too versed in all that stuff though.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 26, 2021)

1) Hop in a time machine and go back to the beginning of the Covid19 pandemic

2) Invest the entire 20 000 in Tesla


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 26, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> in a dumb way ''just wait till btc falls a bit then buy it'' it always goes up more, fucking always
> but not on a dumb way: buy it anyway cause its near a fibo and LTA
> View attachment 1059378






if you bought there as i said youd be at least 10% profit


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


Do you still have a day job? Start a business in something that you're passionate about on the side. Make your hard work worth more.


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I wouldn't say Amazon's exactly a safe stock. Municiple bonds are what I would go with first. I'd only start investing in thing's like Amazon when I had a little more money to throw around.


"Municiple bonds" - they're tax-free but idk man, the return per year better be better than 2%. Remember - inflation is a huge bitch. These past two years fucked the money supply too.


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> in a dumb way ''just wait till btc falls a bit then buy it'' it always goes up more, fucking always
> but not on a dumb way: buy it anyway cause its near a fibo and LTA
> View attachment 1059378


Don't FOMO dumbass. Look at the history - this bitch is going to consolidate eventually.


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 26, 2021)

copeistani said:


> Don't FOMO dumbass. Look at the history - this bitch is going to consolidate eventually.






explain me how the fuck is thisthing consolidating
btw



if you followed what i said you'd be at ~~20% out of 20k euro by now


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 26, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 1061669
> explain me how the fuck is thisthing consolidating
> btw
> View attachment 1061670
> if you followed what i said you'd be at ~~20% out of 20k euro by now






mark my words it will go excatly like this: it will touch that white trend, then go down a bit and or:
gompletly rump up till 100% fibo ( the last high trend ) or touch again the blue trend, IMO its its going to rump up the white trend
i have 2 to 3 DAYS tio see if im correct, remember me.


----------



## Bitch (Mar 26, 2021)

_I wouldn't buy into large-cap stocks and ETFs, might as well keep that money in cash since the profits would be so little I wouldn't even care._


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 1061673
> mark my words it will go excatly like this: it will touch that white trend, then go down a bit and or:
> gompletly rump up till 100% fibo ( the last high trend ) or touch again the blue trend, IMO its its going to rump up the white trend
> i have 2 to 3 DAYS tio see if im correct, remember me.


Make a call on it if you’re inclined to. (Don’t, I’m just bantering. I like long term investments rather than trades. Trades take up too much time.)


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 26, 2021)

copeistani said:


> Make a call on it if you’re inclined to. (Don’t, I’m just bantering. I like long term investments rather than trades. Trades take up too much time.)


i cant im masochist and my money do through options market


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 26, 2021)

copeistani said:


> "Municiple bonds" - they're tax-free but idk man, the return per year better be better than 2%. Remember - inflation is a huge bitch. These past two years fucked the money supply too.


You're right. You gotta put you're eggs in a lot of different baskets though. And you gotta accept that you're gonna lose some money here and there. There's tons of poor peoole throughout the world who've never lost a dime, but every person who's wealthy has lost substantial amounts of money at certrain points.

Municipal bonds might be good for novice investors. Get a few of them. Why not?


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> You're right. You gotta put you're eggs in a lot of different baskets though. And you gotta accept that you're gonna lose some money here and there. There's tons of poor peoole throughout the world who've never lost a dime, but every person who's wealthy has lost substantial amounts of money at certrain points.
> 
> Municipal bonds might be good for novice investors. Get a few of them. Why not?


Because returns on stable stocks are probably much better.​


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2021)

I'd buy some land, and a cheap car, would save the rest.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 26, 2021)

copeistani said:


> Because returns on stable stocks are probably much better.​


Yeah, more risk. It's good to already have a good foundation before you start getting into the riskier stuff though. Of course you'll never become wealthy if you only stick to safe investments.


----------



## NotTiny (Mar 26, 2021)

Amazon


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 26, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> I'd buy some land, and a cheap car, would save the rest.


Gotta be very careful these days when it comes to property. Land might be alright. But, unlike 30-70 years ago, a house is one of the worst investments for someone who's just starting out. Even if you can afford to do it without getting a mortgage, it'll be nothing more than a ball in chain in these fast times if you don't already have a good sized portfolio to fall back in.


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 26, 2021)

Cheap index fund. Vanguard is good.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> You're right. You gotta put you're eggs in a lot of different baskets though. And you gotta accept that you're gonna lose some money here and there. There's tons of poor peoole throughout the world who've never lost a dime, but every person who's wealthy has lost substantial amounts of money at certrain points.
> 
> Municipal bonds might be good for novice investors. Get a few of them. Why not?





copeistani said:


> Because returns on stable stocks are probably much better.​


I agree with @copeistani here. Stable stocks and ETF are a better choice than municipal bonds.


yolojetrollo said:


> _I wouldn't buy into large-cap stocks and ETFs, might as well keep that money in cash since the profits would be so little I wouldn't even care._


But the only alternatives seem to be shitcoin gambling or other sorts of gambling. And the profits with safe stocks and ETF are big in the long run.


BrendioEEE said:


> I'd buy some land, and a cheap car, would save the rest.


I don't want to own land at this point of my life, and a house is way too expensive where I live, so no property rn.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

copeistani said:


> Do you still have a day job? Start a business in something that you're passionate about on the side. Make your hard work worth more.


I definitely want to start a business someday. I have things I'm very passionate about, I dreamed of my own start-up in my early 20s. But I think it will be better to do it later in life, maybe when I'm 40 yo.

Rn, I'm focused on many different things, and a business takes a lot of time. I think that for most men (including me), the best age for a start-up is when you are older and not in your 20s or even 30s, because you will have more experience, more money to put in, probably more patience, and you already did other things that are important in your life, so that you don't have to think about them (traveling the world, finding a wife, having kids).

It would be awesome if I someday manage to build a successful start-up in some futuristic field. If not, I will try to to at least have a job in one of this specific areas and moneymax.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 27, 2021)

I have no idea mate but maybe real estate? Maybe, put somr money out or ur pocket, get real estate for credit and rent it? Idk mate


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> I have no idea mate but maybe real estate? Maybe, put somr money out or ur pocket, get real estate for credit and rent it? Idk mate


I live in Germany, the housing market is insane here, not only because it is so expensive to buy property, but also because of the bureaucracy. I don't want to invest in real estate here. If I ever do, it will be later in another country.


----------



## copeistani (Mar 27, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I definitely want to start a business someday. I have things I'm very passionate about, I dreamed of my own start-up in my early 20s. But I think it will be better to do it later in life, maybe when I'm 40 yo.
> 
> Rn, I'm focused on many different things, and a business takes a lot of time. I think that for most men (including me), the best age for a start-up is when you are older and not in your 20s or even 30s, because you will have more experience, more money to put in, probably more patience, and you already did other things that are important in your life, so that you don't have to think about them (traveling the world, finding a wife, having kids).
> 
> It would be awesome if I someday manage to build a successful start-up in some futuristic field. If not, I will try to to at least have a job in one of this specific areas and moneymax.​


I think failing and learning early is better but aye, you do you.

edit: you live in Germany oof. Take advantage of the fact that you can probably legally use a bank overseas for personal payments - I think. You can move and not get taxes on out of country income. I’m in the US so they’re really persistent on that. Land of the free haha. I’m leaving when they overturn the 2nd amendment. No one else has that.​


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

at least 10% on btc/eth, rest for decent wardrobe (not ape expensive low taste brands, just nice fit basics), rest is for decent quality food and a gym membership. 

Also would invest again essential skincare products and shampoos without sulfates, + black castor oil / peppermint oil for hairs/eyebrows/eyelashes. 

Also would rebuy Omega3 + Magnesium + Vitamine D, sunscreen cream as well. 

An other very good investment I recommend is the reading light, reading is by far the best way to ascend in theory knowledge.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 27, 2021)

gme moon 




->


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Mar 27, 2021)

I would invest in @Dr Shekelberg because that would bring you x3 return within only a few days


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Mar 27, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Go to binance and do x125 margin trading. Make it a million


Don't listen to this faggot unless you are really experienced with risk trading. 80% of "investors" lose money with futures/derivatives/margin/CFDs.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 27, 2021)

niggerjew said:


> Don't listen to this faggot unless you are really experienced with risk trading. 80% of "investors" lose money with futures/derivatives/margin/CFDs.


 
In crypto, it's a lot more than 80% losing money on derivatives. For starters, the volatility in crypto is going to make it way riskier than using leverage in traditional markets. Secondly, most crypto exchanges aren't even regulated properly... 99% wash trading, exchanges literally front-running retail fish and lots of dodgy shenanigans with the order books. 

Amazing to see copers thinking they can use TA astrology or fundamentals to find a mythical edge. It's copius-maximus. Best bet is to hold BTC and ETH, maybe chuck a few pennies into some shitcoins. The ship has mostly sailed though... most people have missed the epic gains from the 2015 - 2017 bull when crypto was still in its nascency and normies weren't involved.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Mar 27, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> In crypto, it's a lot more than 80% losing money on derivatives. For starters, the volatility in crypto is going to make it way riskier than using leverage in traditional markets. Secondly, most crypto exchanges aren't even regulated properly... 99% wash trading, exchanges literally front-running retail fish and lots of dodgy shenanigans with the order books.
> 
> Amazing to see copers thinking they can use TA astrology or fundamentals to find a mythical edge. It's copius-maximus. Best bet is to hold BTC and ETH, maybe chuck a few pennies into some shitcoins. The ship has mostly sailed though... most people have missed the epic gains from the 2015 - 2017 bull when crypto was still in its nascency and normies weren't involved.


The last part is especially true for BTC and ETH in particular. Maybe I'm wrong about ETH, but BTC being worth millions seems utter dellusion (it doesn't do anything apart from being the first coin jfl). You can still make asinine gains with shitcoin gambling. And there are altcoins with real use cases that are incredibly underpriced (eg NuCypher, GRT, MINDS and even ADA might be a good investment). 
But yeah this market is not mature enough to be accurately predicted with TA/FA. Also the bull run is entering its late stages.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

niggerjew said:


> Don't listen to this faggot unless you are really experienced with risk trading. 80% of "investors" lose money with futures/derivatives/margin/CFDs.





EverythingMattersCel said:


> In crypto, it's a lot more than 80% losing money on derivatives.


True. This extreme margin trading with cryptos is a dumb decision in 99% of cases.


copeistani said:


> I think failing and learning early is better but aye, you do you.
> 
> edit: you live in Germany oof. Take advantage of the fact that you can probably legally use a bank overseas for personal payments - I think. You can move and not get taxes on out of country income. I’m in the US so they’re really persistent on that. Land of the free haha. I’m leaving when they overturn the 2nd amendment. No one else has that.​


Yes, I can use a bank overseas and I want to use this advantage.


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 27, 2021)

LITERALLY what i sad happened- if you put your 20k by risk ( it would be stupid but lets hypothetically say you did ) you had doubled yor money by now.





nex opportunity is to buy if it reaches the white or blue mark ( preference for white mark ), then pay close attention every hour and close the trade when it hits 5~~10%


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 1062752
> LITERALLY what i sad happened- if you put your 20k by risk ( it would be stupid but lets hypothetically say you did ) you had doubled yor money by now.
> 
> View attachment 1062759
> ...


Honestly, I will sell the BTC I have rn when it goes below 50.000 (except if it does reach new highs, than I will sell at a later point). I will make good money with it. Better then gambling, and I can still gamble a little bit later.

I won't have FOMO with crypto, as I did make money with it and it was too risky to try to make more.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Mar 28, 2021)

i'd buy a little bit of weed and some candy with the left over money


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 29, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 1062752
> LITERALLY what i sad happened- if you put your 20k by risk ( it would be stupid but lets hypothetically say you did ) you had doubled yor money by now.
> 
> View attachment 1062759
> ...






literally waht i said XD LITERALLY, wish i had 20k euro to spend on position


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 1064749
> literally waht i said XD LITERALLY, wish i had 20k euro to spend on position


Yeah you would have done a good job ... but why don't you have 20k if you are so good at predicting the market?


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah you would have done a good job ... but why don't you have 20k if you are so good at predicting the market?


you wont understand cause you come from the fucking europe, try living on a third world country where everything you try to buy is a third of your sallary


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


a lot of mine is in corporate bonds and treasury notes. Palantir is on sale rn and MSSMX


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> you wont understand cause you come from the fucking europe, try living on a third world country where everything you try to buy is a third of your sallary


Where are you from? And can you not still make a decent amount of money with Bitcoin?


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Where are you from? And can you not still make a decent amount of money with Bitcoin?


brazil; but im making my money anyway today i made 200R$ a decent amount for me. on a near future i will be able to invest more i guess
all from scalping, tho i understand the market to a long/mid time as i showed i prefer to be a retarded piece of shit who goes into scalping


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> a lot of mine is in corporate bonds and treasury notes. Palantir is on sale rn and MSSMX


Yeah, treasury notes are the safest, but the ROI is not that good and you support governments which I don't like either.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 29, 2021)

JFL

Stocks are for boomers. Crypto or death in 2021


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> brazil; but im making my money anyway today i made 200R$ a decent amount for me. on a near future i will be able to invest more i guess
> all from scalping, tho i understand the market to a long/mid time as i showed i prefer to be a retarded piece of shit who goes into scalping


Nice. I live in Germany since I was 7 years old, but I was born in Bolivia (in the Eastern part, nothing with the Incas), Spanish is my mother tongue, I'm half German and half Mestizo. 

Unfortunately, Bolivia sucks very hard at football, but I cope with Germany and 7-1.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah, treasury notes are the safest, but the ROI is not that good and you support governments which I don't like either.


Have about 50% invested and the other 50% in treasury notes and corporate bonds because the return is still higher than cash.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Tyrion said:


> Stocks are for boomers. Crypto or death in 2021


Probably said by a lot of people before they lost 5k and went back to stocks.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Probably said by a lot of people before they lost 5k and went back to stocks.


If one doesn't panic sell and is willing to Hodl for a decade then there's no way to not make gains


----------



## Looksmaxed GigaChad (Mar 29, 2021)

mining probably the best moneymax right now ngl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


Would invest it all in my hairline


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> If one doesn't panic sell and is willing to Hodl for a decade then there's no way to not make gains


Yes, but the extreme gains mentioned in this thread can only be made through daytrading, not HODLing. And most people will fail with daytrading.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Looksmaxed GigaChad said:


> mining probably the best moneymax right now ngl tbh


Could you elab? How much money you need to get in and how much gains can you make realistically?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Probably said by a lot of people before they lost 5k and went back to stocks.


I have been 8k negative

But I HODLED and now here I am with 10K plus profits

We’re in a bull market now that will go on for many months. Nothing will sink to nothingness. It’s all growing if you just have patience


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Tyrion said:


> I have been 8k negative
> 
> But I HODLED and now here I am with 10K plus profits
> 
> We’re in a bull market now that will go on for many months. Nothing will sink to nothingness. It’s all growing if you just have patience


Mirin your gains.

When do you think the bull market will end? I'm waiting to sell the BTC that I have when the rally is over, I will make a lot of money with it.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Mirin your gains.
> 
> When do you think the bull market will end? I'm waiting to sell the BTC that I have when the rally is over, I will make a lot of money with it.


I think it will be in 2022. But maybe in the end of this year at the earliest


----------



## kej3094 (Mar 30, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


I know people don’t like to have other people do this but give to a financial advisor and have them invest. What I’m doing


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 30, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


surgerys


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 31, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> I know people don’t like to have other people do this but give to a financial advisor and have them invest. What I’m doing


I actually know many friends who are money making machines. They have started an online-business or made money with crypto, they live as digital nomads and can travel wherever they want and visit luxury hotels. I guess I could ask them for advice on how to invest, but they are just high IQ people. 

But who knows, maybe they know a very safe plan, like an once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, and I could multiply my money very fast. If that doesn't work, I have no problem going the way with stocks and ETF.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi xabi alonso


----------



## neithernorwood (Mar 31, 2021)

1. https://www.bogleheads.org/ <= 50% of your money
2. https://www.reddit.com/r/cardano/ <= 50% of your money

NOT real estate:








Why Rental Properties Aren't Good Investments | Wealthfront


Considering investing in a rental property? Before you take the plunge, consider the four reasons you’re unlikely to come out ahead.




blog.wealthfront.com


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 1, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> 1. https://www.bogleheads.org/ <= 50% of your money


Is there any specific advice on this site or just people discussing different possibilities?


neithernorwood said:


> 2. https://www.reddit.com/r/cardano/ <= 50% of your money


Putting a lot of money on one altcoin with extreme volatility seems absurd. I also heard about Cardano a few years ago, they said it would explode soon but it didn't, now it seems to be carried by the bullish market, but is it really a good long-term prospect?


neithernorwood said:


> NOT real estate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## nocoiner (Apr 1, 2021)

I'd put it all in Terra $LUNA, stake it on Terra Station, and forget about it while improving other areas of my life.

Then I'd come back in 4 years and unstake my coins which would likely be worth millions.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


This is pretty good and low risk, not too sure about calling Amazon a safe stock, I might have said (and I'm old) put 15% of it into high yield defensives at a low price (tobacco, alcohol, energy/oil, porn) the remaining 10% into slightly more cyclical stuff like FAANG (these are for me still due a correction )


----------



## karbo (Apr 1, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Go to binance and do x125 margin trading. Make it a million


until you lose it and suddenly have 7 figures of debt on a site where you are verified with ID


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 1, 2021)

nocoiner said:


> I'd put it all in Terra $LUNA, stake it on Terra Station, and forget about it while improving other areas of my life.
> 
> Then I'd come back in 4 years and unstake my coins which would likely be worth millions.


Never heard of that coin. What do you know about it?

I certainly won't put much in there, but maybe I use a few bucks to gamble with some altcoins.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 1, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> This is pretty good and low risk, not too sure about calling Amazon a safe stock, I might have said (and I'm old) put 15% of it into high yield defensives at a low price (tobacco, alcohol, energy/oil, porn) the remaining 10% into slightly more cyclical stuff like FAANG (these are for me still due a correction )


Thanks for your input.

Why you're not sure about Amazon being a safe stock? I think it's the safest stock out there right now.


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 1, 2021)

> Is there any specific advice on this site or just people discussing different possibilities?



This is their standard:





Three-fund portfolio - Bogleheads







www.bogleheads.org





It is best asset allocation for wealth preservation. It is good to learn the techniques and discipline now so when you are rich it feels more natural to be disciplined about asset allocation, you have all the accounts set up etc.

They also have get tax optimization advice but that only helps at the margins not gonna make u rich.

For wealth building, you may want to be more aggressive. You need to place strategic bets. imo this should include crypto



> Putting a lot of money on one altcoin with extreme volatility seems absurd.



Cardano is promising for a few reasons:

1. by far the most rigor and high-quality organization in crypto. look at these people https://iohk.io/team/
2. most github commits of any crypto project (including ETH and BTC)
3. most active subreddit of any crypto project
4. market cap ~ one order of magnitude less than ETH => lots of upside
5. 5% staking rewards recurring annually
6. founder charles h was eth cofounder and is great narrator / clearly in it for the long haul / glory / told-you-so rights

i am not a crypto fanboy by any means but i followed the 5% asset allocation to crypto last year made some money on the bull run looked around to figure out how to reallocate. realized if blockchain is gonna be a thing cardano is gonna be the blockchain.

hope that helps


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 3, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> This is their standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I will look at these techniques when I build my portfolio.


neithernorwood said:


> Cardano is promising for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. by far the most rigor and high-quality organization in crypto. look at these people https://iohk.io/team/
> 2. most github commits of any crypto project (including ETH and BTC)
> ...


I'm not really convinced. It's really hard to predict anything with crypto. And till now, most of the gains have been because of gambling, there wasn't really any breakthrough in usability. If that happens, I would be more inclined to put money in there.


----------



## Selfahate (Apr 3, 2021)

Skin whitening and height maxxing


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 3, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> Skin whitening and height maxxing


As a 6 ft tall, white guy, I don't need that.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

Damn, I know I shouldn't gamble, but it's frustrating to see this: A friend of mine gave the tip of investing in this coin a year ago, and it went up 3000% since that. 






So sad that I could be nearly set for life rn if I would have taken a risk and invested half of what I have. But well, shitcoins are still shitcoins, so you can never know.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


I’d put more into the ETF, say half, especially if you’re not experienced and very well informed in any of the fields mentioned.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 12, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I’d put more into the ETF, say half, especially if you’re not experienced and very well informed in any of the fields mentioned.


_I would go yolo on some random cryptocurrency, you either lose it all or become a millionaire in a year, life is too short and ETFs are useless and pretty much a scam if you're investing only 20k and not playing around with at least 6 digits._


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 12, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _I would go yolo on some random cryptocurrency, you either lose it all or become a millionaire in a year, life is too short and ETFs are useless and pretty much a scam if you're investing only 20k and not playing around with at least 6 digits._


They’re only useless if you’re trying to get rich quick, which involves lots of risk. If you want a relatively secure path to financial freedom, throwing your money at something and hoping it works out for you isn’t the way to go. Because you’ll lose remarkably 9/10 times.

I suppose your method isn’t surprising though when taking into account your username.


----------



## burningfr0mwithin (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine you have 20.000€. What would be the best way to invest it?
> 
> Would you say that this is a good strategy: Put a quarter on safe stocks (Amazon), another quarter on safe ETF (MSCI World), another quarter on cryptos and another quarter on possible tenbagger-stocks and ETF (have to research).
> 
> What do you think of this?


soy plantation unironically


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I’d put more into the ETF, say half, especially if you’re not experienced and very well informed in any of the fields mentioned.


I'm well informed about stocks, but I haven't invested a lot until now. I invested more in crypto lol, but not that much either.

So I guess I can risk putting more in safe stocks than in ETF. I know ETF are safer, but some stocks are very safe too.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

burningfr0mwithin said:


> soy plantation unironically


Could you elab? What do you know about that?


----------



## burningfr0mwithin (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Could you elab? What do you know about that?


Soy is basically in every product today, from food to hygine products, you could earn a fuck ton money of it probably if you had big plantations/or just invest, i heard that Brazil holds most of the plantations, you invest, get a %, Soy will never fail, why? Cause everybody needs it.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Apr 13, 2021)

Easy, bimax


----------

